# Professional Engineer Administrator



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

You can obtain job specifications and location to apply on line at Florida DOT PE Administrator

Important Note: Closing Date August 8, 2008

JR

~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~

Working Title: STATE PROJECT MANAGEMENT ENGINEER

Broadband/Class Level: ENGINEERING MANAGERS - Level 2

Broadband/Class Code: 11-9041-02 Pay Grade/Pay Band: BB020

Position Number: 55003657 Closing Date: 8/8/2008

Location: TALLAHASSEE County: Leon County

Annual Salary Range: $68,204.76 - $94,635.58

Announcement Type: Open Competitive

Facility: DOT HEADQUARTERS

DESCRIPTION:

OCCUPATION PROFILE

DEPARTMENT OF TRANSPORTATION

Project Management Research and Development

ANTICIPATED VACANCY

POSITION NUMBER: 55003657

OCCUPATION: Professional Engineer Administrator - SES

WORKING TITLE: State Project Management Engineer

State of Florida on-line applications are preferred and should be submitted through this website. If you need assistance, call 1-877-562-7287 (TTY applicants call 1-866-221-0268), and a People First customer service specialist will assist you. Current State of Florida applications may be faxed to People First @ 1-904-636-2627. All applications must be submitted by 11:59 P.M. EDT on the closing date.

POSITION LOCATED IN: Leon County, Tallahassee, Florida

BIWEEKLY RECRUITMENT SALARY RANGE: $2,623.26 - $3,639.83

SPECIAL REQUIREMENTS: Professional Engineer Licensure in the State of Florida is required. Travel and possession of a valid driver's license is also required. The successful candidate's driving history will be reviewed for compliance with the Department’s Driver’s Record Requirements Policy.

POSITION DESCRIPTION:

This position directs engineering policy and procedure, which requires a Professional Engineer Registration issued by the State Board of Professional Engineers. This position is responsible for developing, implementing, and managing Project Management Programs to ensure the most efficient and effective methods of program delivery, from Planning to Maintenance, are utilized.

Provide supervisory, technical support, and management responsibilities for the Project Management Section of the Production Support Office to ensure efficient operations are maintained. This includes handling budget, personnel and other office duties.

Maintain existing Project Management operations statewide including, develop and administer legislation, rules, procedures, and training.

Maintain and coordinate Project Management Training for Districts and ensure the Project Management Handbook is reviewed periodically and updated as necessary.

Coordinate and integrate the statewide Contract Scope Development Process, Contract Administration, Scheduling, Budget Management, and Consultant Grading System.

Initiate and conduct reviews or research of existing processes for Districts statewide. These reviews are to identify deficiencies of existing processes, and make recommendations for corrective actions. The reviews should also identify "best practices" and develop implementation strategies for incorporating these "best practices" statewide.

Responsible for assuring proper project management program objectives are set, accomplished economically, and in such a manner as to satisfy the needs of the overall transportation program.

Serve as liaison with the consultant industry and various federal, state, and private agencies for issues related to project management and production support programs. Maintain effective communication, proper performance, and elimination of duplicated effort.

Participate in the development of departmental policy, five-year work program, budgets, and management activities.

Perform other duties as assigned.

KNOWLEDGE, SKILLS AND ABILITIES:

Knowledgeable of Project Management functions in the delivery of transportation systems.

Knowledgeable in the Planning, Design, Construction, and Maintenance of transportation systems.

Knowledgeable of the various programs managed by the Project Management Office.

Knowledgeable of the Project Management Institute's "Project Management Body of Knowledge (PMBOK)" and its application towards delivering transportation projects.

Skilled in developing and delivering presentations to various audiences,

Skilled at conducting Project Management training other related training.

Skilled in the use of Word, Excel, and PowerPoint office software.

Skilled in budget management.

Ability to coordinate activities of office personnel.

Ability to manage department programs and consultant contracts.

Ability to develop scope of services and deliver special projects.

Ability to develop and deliver engineering and project management training.

Ability to develop and maintain partnerships with customers inside and outside of Florida Department of Transportation.

Ability to supervise, motivate, develop, and direct people.

Ability to travel.

SPECIAL NOTES: If you need an accommodation because of a disability in order to participate in the application process, contact the People First Service Center as indicated above, or notify the agency contact if scheduled for an interview. We hire only U.S. citizens and lawfully authorized alien workers. If you are applying for a Career Service position and claiming Veterans’ Preference, please fax your DD214 to People First @ 904/636-2627. Veterans’ Preference may be claimed for Career Service Positions ONLY; it does not apply to Selected Exempt Service or Senior Management Service vacancies.

The Department of Transportation is an Equal Employment Opportunity, Affirmative Action, and Drug Free Workplace Employer.

Requirements:

Certifications Registered Professional Engineer

Closest Major City Tallahassee

Occupation ENGINEERING MANAGERS

Education Associate (or equivalent work experience)

Job Type Full Time

Region/County Leon County

Years of Experience 5-8 years

Percent of Travel 1-25%


----------



## alicesmith (Nov 24, 2011)

Here is the required information about Professional Engineer Administrator. They are plenty of Jobs vacancies in NewHampshire area. If you are looking for Jobs in New Hampshire reason than you may search online or may visit the site.


----------

